# Make your own Multi-Channel Surround Sound?



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

I used a 7.1 sound card, and a 7.1 surround sound speakers along with the software from phoenixUK, then to trigger everything used the exorcist and it works great!!!! So yes, there is something to acomplish what you want to do. Check out his site. 


http://www.mordor.plus.com/Audio.html


----------



## Lobo2401 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow...thanks for the fast reply. 

What you posted was one of the ways that I found to make a sound file (AVI in this case) that will play on a single designated speaker, but I could not figure out how to take my welcome sound file (to play on all speakers) and my one of my whisper files to play on the left front, another whisper sound file to play on the rear right, to have some screams from the right front then fade to the right rear. I hope this illustrates what I am going for. I could only combine one sound file into one or more speakers. 

Maybe I will revisit that approach again.


----------



## Lobo2401 (Oct 7, 2007)

I must be completely missing something here. I can still only create a single sound AVI file. All it does is create an AVI file with one sound coming out of between 1 and 8 of the speakers for the 7.1 system depending on which box you have checked.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

I use Pro Tools to make my sound files then the Final Cut Studio Dolby encoder to make .ac3 files. Not cheap, but works great.


----------



## Lobo2401 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've been using Cool Edit for years now and I'm pretty sure that I have the individual sound files done correctly it's just the combining them into the multi channel part that is giving me fits. The Final Cut studio encoder that you mention, is that a stand alone encoder or do you need Final Cut for it as well? And correct me if I am wrong but isn't Final Cut for Macs?


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Lobo2401 said:


> The Final Cut studio encoder that you mention, is that a stand alone encoder or do you need Final Cut for it as well? And correct me if I am wrong but isn't Final Cut for Macs?


It came, I think, with the DVD Studio portion of Final Cut Studio.

Yep, for Macs

If you just need one file made, PM me and I'll do it for you.

Push E.


----------



## bw1 (May 31, 2005)

Here are a couple of sites I had bookmarked http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/howto/articles/creating71audio.aspx
http://www.modd3d.com/articles/item/play-surround-sound-from-a-regular-cd/catid/16
Hope this helps


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

the dvd studio pro app is A.Pack awesome easy little app for 5.1 encoding

http://www.kenstone.net/fcp_homepage/a_pack_warmouth.html


----------

